# picked up a 5k turbo



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

i got this beaut for 25 bucks and towed it home about 50-60 miles with my a2 jetta
sorry for the crappy cell phone pic waiting on my cam cord to show up








well i have a few problems (obviosly at that price) 
the power windows are on ALL the time which causes the power to drian now i figure thats just a bad relay. anyone else have this problem? also i am not get fuel to the fuel dist it low on gas if not out of gas but i cant hear the fuel pump it might be kicking on but im not sure 
but i would like to check fuses but for the life of me cant find the fueses or relay i found a panel that has the relays labled but no relays








any help to get this running would be appriciated if i cant get it running soon the turbo stuff will be pulled for my 8v


----------



## DurtyBunny (May 26, 2006)

*Re: picked up a 5k turbo (Mat_16V)*

Wow, $25! That could turn out to be the deal of the century.








The fuses should be under the hood, just beneath the windshield on the driver side.
At least... that is where they are on my 86 5kCS TQ.


----------



## Junkyard Hero (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: picked up a 5k turbo (DurtyBunny)*

the TQ is the quatro correct? well the fuel pump sint kicking on so i assume that relay (or fuse) would be under there as well? i found out why the windows werent turning off with the key someone was to cheap to buy a relay and just jumped it with a wire







but thats of all of that will prolly get taken out and put into my A2 jetta







as well as the turbo after i mod the mani a little


----------

